# Finally, a Litter to Get Excited About!



## Bunnylady (Apr 6, 2010)

Up 'til now, it has been a very frustrating breeding season. 2 false pregnancies, a dozen "real" ones, resulting in 20 or so dead kits (I've lost count) and only 2 live (but  unshowable) ones. Not really par for the course, but have I mentioned that my rabbits' slogan is, "How Can We Drive Her Crazy Today?!" 

This Mini Rex doe has played the game for all she's worth. I finally wound up caging her with the buck, she was with him and another doe for almost 2 months (don't worry, I separated them a week ago.) She started nest making about 10 days ago, and fur pulling 3 days ago. She's almost 4 years old, and an experienced mother, so I was beginning to think she was having me on (again!) Finally, at about 10 o'clock this morning (yep, daylight kindling!) she did this:












The doe is a Tricolor, the buck is red. I know what she can produce, but this is his first (live) litter, so I'm dying to see what they can do together. There are six kits, it looks like one harlequin, one tri, two red/orange and two broken red/orange.  All of the babies are big, fat, healthy, and well fed already. I know better than to count my bunnies before they're hutched, but for now, I'm plum tickled!


----------



## Mtcookie (Apr 6, 2010)

YAY, bunny babies

Keep us posted on the colors.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 9, 2010)

We took some more pictures yesterday. Isn't it amazing how fast they change!










The half-buried bunny in the middle is the solid (black) harlequin. The bunny at the bottom of the picture is the (black) tricolor. The bunny between them has turned out to be a broken as well, possibly a broken fawn. The bunny at upper left in the picture is showing more and more unevenness of color, I now think it is a chocolate or lilac tri. What fun!

Here's a better picture of the mother. 




Nosey and Red are both oversized ("false dwarfs") so it is highly unlikely that anything in this litter will be showable. I bought Red with the intention of breeding him to some smaller does, and really intended to use something smaller with Nosey. Unfortunately, I haven't found the right buck for her yet, and at her age, the window of opportunity is closing. She's my sole remaining viable tricolor, color and type (his type, mostly!) were the main things that I was looking for in this litter. It looks like they have given me the color, we'll have to see about the type. . . .


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 15, 2010)

A couple of pics from today:











9 days old, thier eyes will be opening soon.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Apr 15, 2010)

Awww how Cute!!!!!  

I too find it amazing how fast they grow up and change... we have a litter of Flemish Giants that are already 2.5lbs and are only 6weeks old! They are the size of most dwarf bunnies and they are just babies!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 16, 2010)

Just darling!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 16, 2010)

I miss baby bunnies!

I had "Momma" bunny and "Daddy" bunny - mom was a New Zealand white and Dad a Florida white - I only had them for 3 years and got 2 great kindles out of them, but decided to move on to bigger animals so away they went.

It was fun while it lasted and going through the process with Mommy was very exiciting!  The babies were so cute when they were hairless.

Great pictures and Good luck!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great photos, I have never seen tiny baby bunnies before.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2010)

14 days old. They are much more fun at this age, because you can pick them up, and they don't pee on you! Their curiosity is getting the better of them. Disturb them, and they have to come see what you are all about.


----------



## blk90s13 (May 5, 2010)

sweet looking bunnies


----------



## Bunnylady (May 7, 2010)

Ignore the time stamp - the camera is confused. These pictures were taken on 4/27/10, when the bunnies were 3 weeks old.


----------



## lklisk (May 8, 2010)

I love your pictuers, I am so dumb I dont know how to put my pictuers on..hhmm oh well. 
I have 2 litters now 1 is 4 days old the other 3 weeks. They are nz mixed. I will try to put up some pictuers.   lklisk


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 9, 2010)

Those little bunnies are BEGGING to be cuddled...


----------

